# AC compressor



## dba-one (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm building a Fujimi Porsche 930 turbo. So far I've done custom spark plug wires, blah, blah but one thing the kit is missing and I can seem to find via aftermarket is an AC compressor. It needs to look like a factory Porsche part meaning it needs to be more square in shape. Any suggestions?


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Can you scratch one out of evergreen stock? Just find the dimensional piece you need and go from there. They have all sorts of different shapes and sizes and most well stocked hobby shops should have what you need. K&S is another one to look at if you want it in brass or other metal. Again, they too have different shapes and sizes. 
Good Luck, and please post pictures of your progress or finished project.
Chris


----------



## dba-one (Apr 25, 2004)

I'll post some pictures later today. I was able to make something. I used a part from a Tamiya motorcycle kit that has two prongs in just the right spot. I used a square "component" from a Revell BMW 850 kit and added that to the back of it. Combined it makes a rather convincing part and moreso with the compressor likes attached.


----------



## dba-one (Apr 25, 2004)

BTW,

My neighbor has a '73 T/A 455 SD. It is green with black interior and a 4spd A/C car. She is the original owner. In '92 it needed exhaust and she parked it in the garage and bought a new Civic. It has been sitting there ever since. Lots of boxes and crap sitting on it. She does know what she has. Jokers come around all the time offering to haul it away for her.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

dba-one, great work on the ac. Looks just right! 

Wow, very cool car for her. I had a 73 SD in Cameo White although it was an auto. car. I also had its sister car from 74. My favorite of the bunch was my Lucerne Blue 72 455 HO 4 spd car. Due to the strike in 72 only a handful of blue cars with 4 spd left the plant. It was an extremely rare car, more so than the SD Trans Am's.
The Brewster green 4 spd combo is to die for and is extremely rare. She could easily get 100 g's for it in top condition. If it needs restoration she could still get 50 or more out of it.
IF you are good neighbors with her see if you can take some pics, I'd love to see it.

Keep updating the Porsche work. I love this kit. It's in my to do list soon.
Chris

This is how I'm going to do mine, although the Fuchs wheels will be orange too.:


----------



## dba-one (Apr 25, 2004)

This one is going to have red Carrera scripts too. I have some from a '73 RS kit I did a few years ago. The engine in this thing is starting to bother me! Those AC hoses are "kinked" the way they are routed around the air cleaner so I have to do something about that. I was going with the stock exhaust but I've scrapped that. I used chrome bare metal foil on the heat exchangers, exhaust, muffler and under the back seat to simulate heat shielding. The portion of the exhaust that runs from the heat exchangers to the turbo doesn't look as good as I wanted it to but it's too late for that. Now I need to figure out a solution for the exhaust. 

The car will have dual exhaust but I haven't decided on one of two approaches. One is to have two exhaust pipes (one on each side) with the wastegate dump tube joining exhaust near the tip. The second is a single exhaust outlet for the passenger side and a matching tip on the driver side but that is attached to the wastegate only. If it were a real car I guess you'd get flames out of one side.

Oddly enough, my neighbor called me yesterday needing some computer help. I called her back but she didn't answer. I will ask her if I can take some pictures of the car. I don't think she will mind but as I mentioned, she does know what she has and is weary of the car going missing! Not likely since there is tons of stuff sitting on it and I think all four tires are flat. IIRC she was living in Maine at the time she was looking to buy one of these. The only one in the country she could find was in South Carolina so she went there to buy it. The car is damage and rusty free. It's all there. It was just parked in the garage years ago and mostly forgotten.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

I know these Fujimi EM kits can be tricky. Time and patience are key. You're doing great work so far.

Yeah, I hear ya about the SD. I have a real affinity for them since I've owned a couple myself. As long as you don't mention her name or where she lives I think everything would be fine. Just like looking at them.
My 73 SD is in a Book as well as being shot at the '01 Nationals and made an appearance in High Performance Pontiac. Along with that Johnny Lightning forever immortalized it in 1/64 diecast as well as my 72 Trans Am. 

Right now with one kid in college and two others graduating high school in a few years I have no plans on getting another toy. Looking to buy a '06 GTO when the time and money allow.

Chris


----------



## dba-one (Apr 25, 2004)

Cool. I have the green JL myself.


----------



## dba-one (Apr 25, 2004)

I just talked to my neighbor. The interior is creme and not black as I thought. It was a special order. She asked that I give her time to get the stuff off it before pictures but that will take her weeks so I'm just going to go over this weekend if possible and get some pictures as it.


----------

